
Show HN: A ratings visualizer for tv shows - lukep423
http://www.showplots.com/
======
lukep423
A small group, including myself, built this as part of a learning project. We
used Angular, Node, Express and D3. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

------
DrScump
very clever name choice.

------
lala010
so cool!!

